# West End Crappies........



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not time yet......I have tried both of the last weeks, and not a bump....Water was 43 deg under my boat this afternoon in west harbor, good looking green water but no takers tried high and low...... I took the minnow off after two hours of tempting them and he just swam away, acted like he wanted to get back in the bucket to get warm? .... sharpen your hooks and make time for an effort a couple weeks downstream.........AH2


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Same in the Portage River. Nothing going yet.


----------



## mike ahlers (Mar 5, 2016)

aquaholic2 said:


> Not time yet......I have tried both of the last weeks, and not a bump....Water was 43 deg under my boat this afternoon in west harbor, good looking green water but no takers tried high and low...... I took the minnow off after two hours of tempting them and he just swam away, acted like he wanted to get back in the bucket to get warm? .... sharpen your hooks and make time for an effort a couple weeks downstream.........AH2





aquaholic2 said:


> Not time yet......I have tried both of the last weeks, and not a bump....Water was 43 deg under my boat this afternoon in west harbor, good looking green water but no takers tried high and low...... I took the minnow off after two hours of tempting them and he just swam away, acted like he wanted to get back in the bucket to get warm? .... sharpen your hooks and make time for an effort a couple weeks downstream.........AH2


thanks for the post. we have place rented for first 3 wknds of may and hope to do some crappie and walleye fishing.thanks in advance if u can post when they get going


----------



## adamrichard (Oct 8, 2014)

How warm are you looking for water to be? This will be my first year targeting crappies around the Cleveland area and I'm hoping to get into some.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Never fished Lake Erie for crappie.would like 2 but would not know where to start.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

mike ahlers said:


> thanks for the post. we have place rented for first 3 wknds of may and hope to do some crappie and walleye fishing.thanks in advance if u can post when they get going


If you here the first three weekends of May you will hit the crappie bite.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

island troller said:


> If you here the first three weekends of May you will hit the crappie bite.


Agree with Troller......my BD is May 6.... and I have always figured that is why I am addicted to the slab spawn.....? One week each side of that should have them against structure with the feed bag on.......AH2


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

island troller said:


> If you here the first three weekends of May you will hit the crappie bite.





jim8861 said:


> Never fished Lake Erie for crappie.would like 2 but would not know where to start.





jim8861 said:


> Never fished Lake Erie for crappie.would like 2 but would not know where to start.


Try any marina Jim or any where theres rip rap but get permission on the marinas first good luck


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

We look for water temp 54-56 degrees. The full moon is April 22, so if planets align then after that things should be good. Last year May 8th was decent for us and produced this 16.5" slab daddy!


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

tom8111 said:


> Try any marina Jim or any where theres rip rap but get permission on the marinas first good luck


Is getting permission from the marina just a courteous thing or can they actually stop you from fishing around the docks? Of coarse I'm talking about casting from a boat. Never fished for crappies around there but thinking about giving it a try this spring.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Hoosier77 said:


> Is getting permission from the marina just a courteous thing or can they actually stop you from fishing around the docks? Of coarse I'm talking about casting from a boat. Never fished for crappies around there but thinking about giving it a try this spring.


If your on the water in a boat your good. They can yell at you but that's all they can do.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Many if not most marinas simply do not allow fishing. Even if you dock there. At least that's the way it is in West Harbor.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive never tried the crappie bite myself I have some time coming up in early May I was thinking about perch but this got my attention! Would love to hear more


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

You will not hear much more!!! I have a couple spring crappie spots and I will not share them I've been burned before


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Wasn't asking for your hot spots, just some info on the bite. It seems to me that its a big lake with enough room for us all to catch some fish. I see you wont share so why are you here...to get someone else's closely guarded secrets? Geesh!


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

What is the best set up for them? Never really fished for them but would like to try something different. Thank you


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hard to beat tubes under a bobber.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Except with moonglow ice jigs and gulp alive 1" fry under a bobber


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Cast Road Runners with plastic trailers. 1/16 or 1/8 oz jig with plastic or shiner under bobber. Last resort is shiner under bobber. If all these fail, pack it in and find something else to do.


----------



## mike ahlers (Mar 5, 2016)

Shortdrift said:


> Cast Road Runners with plastic trailers. 1/16 or 1/8 oz jig with plastic or shiner under bobber. Last resort is shiner under bobber. If all these fail, pack it in and find something else to do.


works for me


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

my experience with inland crappies is usually using lighter colors on the jig with lots of chartreuse plastics. Same for Erie?


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

PromiseKeeper said:


> my experience with inland crappies is usually using lighter colors on the jig with lots of chartreuse plastics. Same for Erie?


The crappies natural food source is emerald shiners...why would anyone waste time with anything else....? If you can't get them to go with a lively minnow 2' under a float near structure/rip rap, there is probably a weather issue. All it takes to shut down a crappie bite in our harbors is a strong on shore wind, and an influx of cold lake water. I don't think marina's can keep you from fishing if you are in a boat unless you tie to a dock, drop and anchor or interfere with marina/docking activities. There are a few public docks that may be an option, one in west harbor is the Municipal dock on East Catawba rd (SR53) .........? AH2


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

aquaholic2 said:


> The crappies natural food source is emerald shiners...why would anyone waste time with anything else....? If you can't get them to go with a lively minnow 2' under a float near structure/rip rap, there is probably a weather issue. All it takes to shut down a crappie bite in our harbors is a strong on shore wind, and an influx of cold lake water. I don't think marina's can keep you from fishing if you are in a boat unless you tie to a dock, drop and anchor or interfere with marina/docking activities. There are a few public docks that may be an option, one in west harbor is the Municipal dock on East Catawba rd (SR53) .........? AH2


Why people use plastics (other than extremely effective) is the same as why some prefer cranks over worm harnesses...PREFERENCE! Fish eat both, do they not? Crappie hit jigs and it's more fun to fish that way around structure IMO. Both are extremely effective. Some like to relax and fish with a bobber and some like to "run and gun" with jigs shooting docks, rip rap or brush piles. I've been fishing the harbors for YEARS and have never one time had anyone say a thing to me about fishing around the docks. If there are people at their boat or dock, use some common sense/courtesy and move on somewhere else and no problems will occur. As mentioned, do NOT tie up to anything. Remember this time of year is a little early for weekend vacationers to really start getting their stuff out, as traffic is lower. Weekends are definitely a bit more crowded, so Sandusky Bay or Portage River may be a better alternative. Respect of people's things gets you much further than unnecessary liberties taken!


----------



## C.M.Jump (Apr 10, 2012)

Well said !!!!!!!


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

I was bass fishing in the condos to the west of mazurik boat ramp and a home owner made the comment that some of the other owners would call someone on me for being in there not sure who they were going to call or what I was doing was not legal.


----------



## jetboatbass (Dec 5, 2014)

I forgot to mention I was in my boat


----------



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

jetboatbass said:


> I forgot to mention I was in my boat


From everything I've heard and seen on here you are legal to fish areas like that and marinas as long as you do not anchor, tie off to anything or interfere with boat traffic


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Jim Stedke said:


> Many if not most marinas simply do not allow fishing. Even if you dock there. At least that's the way it is in West Harbor.


We only allow people who rent docks and/or campers to fish in our channel. Its a liability and security risk to allow public in on the docks. Besides our customers have a reasonable expectation not to have to worry about people crawling all over their docks or cars parked in their way. We actually have one guy who rents a camp site and never uses his camper....he pays the rent so he can have access to the channel.


----------



## mike ahlers (Mar 5, 2016)

MageeEast said:


> We only allow people who rent docks and/or campers to fish in our channel. Its a liability and security risk to allow public in on the docks. Besides our customers have a reasonable expectation not to have to worry about people crawling all over their docks or cars parked in their way. We actually have one guy who rents a camp site and never uses his camper....he pays the rent so he can have access to the channel.


Hi magee east we have a camper rented from your place first 3 weekends of may. trailer 1. hows the crappie fishing there that time of year. were coming to walleye fish but sure we will get some blow days and would like to try the crappie fishing


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

mike ahlers said:


> Hi magee east we have a camper rented from your place first 3 weekends of may. trailer 1. hows the crappie fishing there that time of year. were coming to walleye fish but sure we will get some blow days and would like to try the crappie fishing


You should do well in early May!!


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

No one can keep you from fishing public water if you are in a boat.. So for any marina owner or home owner to tell you that your are not allowed to be there are 100% wrong.. As long as you do not leave your boat and get on their docks or property you are fine.. I have had more than one instance not only on Erie but other bodies of waters try to run me off..

I politely tell them that they cannot keep me from fishing the water according to State of Ohio.. I encourage them to call whoever they want and I will kindly wait.. If someone becomes loud and belligerent and starts making a big scene I will film it with my phone.. By law if they start impeding your fishing and harassing you they can be cited..


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I fish a spot inland that is an old gravel pit. The river runs through it so if you put a kayak or canoe in the river up or downstream and paddle into this place it's fair game, as long as you don't anchor up or get out. Still have guys try to run me out of there all the time. Last time it happened a guy threatened to call the Sheriff. I just laughed at him because I checked with the Sheriff several years ago about it and they said there was nothing they could do to stop me.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

I keep my boat docked in a private Marina in east harbor. I know it is public water and you have the right to fish wherever you want. Along with that most fisherman are courteous and respectful and are careful when casting around our boats. On two separate occasions I witnessed the same idiot bass fisherman bounce his lure of not only my boat but a couple of other boats in the marina. When I said something he answered with a few expletives about his rights as he trolled away. My point is there is a ton of water out there, respect the people that dock their boats on the water and don't bounce the spinner baits of our gel coat. Also the idiot with the dark blue and silver ranger you'll get yours it's coming. Because of a few I hate all bass fishermen.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

mkalink said:


> I keep my boat docked in a private Marina in east harbor. I know it is public water and you have the right to fish wherever you want. Along with that most fisherman are courteous and respectful and are careful when casting around our boats. On two separate occasions I witnessed the same idiot bass fisherman bounce his lure of not only my boat but a couple of other boats in the marina. When I said something he answered with a few expletives about his rights as he trolled away. My point is there is a ton of water out there, respect the people that dock their boats on the water and don't bounce the spinner baits of our gel coat. Also the idiot with the dark blue and silver ranger you'll get yours it's coming. Because of a few I hate all bass fishermen.


X2 on the Bassholes!


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

mkalink said:


> I keep my boat docked in a private Marina in east harbor. I know it is public water and you have the right to fish wherever you want. Along with that most fisherman are courteous and respectful and are careful when casting around our boats. On two separate occasions I witnessed the same idiot bass fisherman bounce his lure of not only my boat but a couple of other boats in the marina. When I said something he answered with a few expletives about his rights as he trolled away. My point is there is a ton of water out there, respect the people that dock their boats on the water and don't bounce the spinner baits of our gel coat. Also the idiot with the dark blue and silver ranger you'll get yours it's coming. Because of a few I hate all bass fishermen.


There are idiots in every group. It doesn't matter what you you are trying to catch.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Hoosier77 said:


> There are idiots in every group. It doesn't matter what you you are trying to catch.


I agree but there seems to me an over abundance of morons in bass boats.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry to take this off topic but back to crappies. I have found once the water gets close to the middle 50's they start moving into the marinas and close to the rocks. Usually prime time in east harbor is from about 2nd week in May through the first week of June. I have my best luck casting a 1/16 oz white road runner or just a shiner dangling a couple feet under a bobber.


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

MageeEast said:


> We only allow people who rent docks and/or campers to fish in our channel. Its a liability and security risk to allow public in on the docks. Besides our customers have a reasonable expectation not to have to worry about people crawling all over their docks or cars parked in their way. We actually have one guy who rents a camp site and never uses his camper....he pays the rent so he can have access to the channel.


I used to have some good times fishing your place when I was younger. Would get run out by one certain guy but the others didn't mind. Even had a few Christmas trees in there to play with.


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

mkalink said:


> I keep my boat docked in a private Marina in east harbor. I know it is public water and you have the right to fish wherever you want. Along with that most fisherman are courteous and respectful and are careful when casting around our boats. On two separate occasions I witnessed the same idiot bass fisherman bounce his lure of not only my boat but a couple of other boats in the marina. When I said something he answered with a few expletives about his rights as he trolled away. My point is there is a ton of water out there, respect the people that dock their boats on the water and don't bounce the spinner baits of our gel coat. Also the idiot with the dark blue and silver ranger you'll get yours it's coming. Because of a few I hate all bass fishermen.


Wouldn't have went well when the owner was still around, can't begin to tell you how many times I witnessed him running people off. I've stayed there many a times and used his services and I would ask permission for my son to fish off the rocks, all he ever said to us was stay away from the moored boats and peoples docks.


----------



## 68bucks (Aug 17, 2013)

In the early season there is little reason to cast around boats, most of the docks are still empty. That gets harder as the season progresses and the slips fill up but that's usually after the spring crappie bite. Regardless I will not cast around someone's boat. I wouldn't want some joker bouncing lures off my boat so I sure wouldn't do it to someone else's boat. There are literally thousands of boat docks on lake Erie and its adjacent waters to fish. You shouldn't have to cast at someone's boat.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Finished many areas at Lake Erie and never have had a single person tell us to leave. In fact, we have had longer conversations with boat owners that we would have like, because they are asking us questions. We do NOT fish docks that typically have boats on them. If the boat owners are on their boats or docks, we kindly pick up our baits and drive right by. Typically that's when we have small talk and it's always been friendly.

*We have another tripped planned this year and cannot wait, one of the favorite fishing trips of the year.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Whopper said:


> Wouldn't have went well when the owner was still around, can't begin to tell you how many times I witnessed him running people off. I've stayed there many a times and used his services and I would ask permission for my son to fish off the rocks, all he ever said to us was stay away from the moored boats and peoples docks.


Yea, Jack didn't put up with it in his Marina. When he was younger he put the fear of God in people that didn't like his rules.


----------



## slapjaw (May 7, 2011)

This cannot be a Blanket statement that as long as ur in a boat and not touching anything your ok??? What about Davis Bessie and cp marina??? Aren't both places off limits?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I live on the Bay and fished CP marina many times. I've never been run off. Although i don't fish the docks. I fish the rocks opposite of the docks. The rocks hold more fish wink wink, and you're away from people's boats. Use your brain and you'll be fine. I fish all over the Bay in various Marinas. People have gotten to know my boat and often BS with them as i fish. Again, stay away from others boats. Simple really


----------



## honey (Oct 13, 2006)

Exactly. I fish docks and by people's boats I never touch either Slap u need to to take a chill


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

slapjaw said:


> This cannot be a Blanket statement that as long as ur in a boat and not touching anything your ok??? What about Davis Bessie and cp marina??? Aren't both places off limits?


The law is all waters off of Lake Erie and it's tributaries are deemed navigable waters by the Army Corp. Of engineers. All waters off Lake Erie. This includes marinas. Inland lakes I'm sure it has to pretty much be the same.

I had a particular
marina that didn't like me fishing in it. One fall the bite was hot late. Owner told me I couldn't fish anymore because the marina was closed. I told him the law. He went and called watercraft. Later he drove by me and didn't say a word. A day later their security guard comes over screaming at me. I told him to go call watercraft again. He said he was calling sheriff. Sheriff came out, initially told me I had to leave. I said that's fine, I'll obey what u say. But I want your badge number and all your information. He pulled his phone out so fast and started making calls. Came back about 15 minutes later and said I was OK to fish in their. He talked to owners for about a half hour. They obviously didn't like it. I've never had a problem since. 

But stay away from boats. Other people fishing their docks. This marina did have a theft problem. Thing is though it was November and there wasn't a boat docked in whole marina.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I also called watercraft the next day. Officer I talked to said marina called him the other day and he told them I was fine to fish in there. They didn't like the answer so next time called sheriff. Shame on them for doing that. Also I called county game warden. He was the one who informed me of the theft issues they had out there. He also told me it was ok. But that there is no angler harassment in Ohio like there is for hunting. Just a fyi.


----------



## slowrollin (May 20, 2012)

JimmyZ said:


> I also called watercraft the next day. Officer I talked to said marina called him the other day and he told them I was fine to fish in there. They didn't like the answer so next time called sheriff. Shame on them for doing that. Also I called county game warden. He was the one who informed me of the theft issues they had out there. He also told me it was ok. But that there is no angler harassment in Ohio like there is for hunting. Just a fyi.


Good job standing up for your rights and thanks for sharing your story


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Love the tbread guys,my favorite way to fish is dipping crappies. They have already moved onto the docks/rocks here in central ohio. 
I hopethis tbread continues as tbe bite improves.id lo e to bring my kayak up in may an give it a go.


----------



## lyman68 (Mar 1, 2008)

For some reason in certain marinas the docks need adjusting with a very large hammer whenever the bassholes come around. Man those hollow metal docks and a hammer sure do make alot of racket!


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

lyman68 said:


> For some reason in certain marinas the docks need adjusting with a very large hammer whenever the bassholes come around. Man those hollow metal docks and a hammer sure do make alot of racket!


o 
Back on subject.......I tried again Saturday(16th) after cleaning a few eyes, and still no action in my west harbor marina. Water temp was still only 49 under the boat. This warm week and some off shore wind will probably get it started,,AH2


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

The marina I'm docked at in east harbor was full. I mean full of emerald shiners and gizzard shad all weekend. So I would guess there weren't too many predator crappies around yet. They looked like huge black clouds in the water.


----------



## adamrichard (Oct 8, 2014)

aquaholic2 said:


> o
> Back on subject.......I tried again Saturday(16th) after cleaning a few eyes, and still no action in my west harbor marina. Water temp was still only 49 under the boat. This warm week and some off shore wind will probably get it started,,AH2


Thanks for the update. Looking forward to trying around the Cleveland area.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Anybody been out after the crappie. I'm thinking I'll try it tomorrow morning


----------



## Just One More (Oct 6, 2009)

We are headed up tomorrow also. I hope something is biting in the harbors. It is a long trip to get skunked.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

It has been very tough fishing. Fished portage river sunday and caught a few fish, but they all were 3-7 inches long. The big ones have not made their way in yet. Water is good, temp was 56 but the big crappie were not interested in biting that day.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

The water temperature in the south end of West Harbor was 54 this past Tuesday.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

rutty said:


> It has been very tough fishing. Fished portage river sunday and caught a few fish, but they all were 3-7 inches long. The big ones have not made their way in yet. Water is good, temp was 56 but the big crappie were not interested in biting that day.


Same here...The portage river is not going yet. Very few and small.


----------



## heatemup (Sep 4, 2012)

What kind bait do you guys use to crappie fish?


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Were gonna crappie fish Saturday and walleye sunday. I just throw small tubes under a float and sometimes tit with wax worms


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Went out of Michigan got my 6 then fished a marina for awhile and got a mess of crappie


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

kraftmatic said:


> View attachment 207593
> 
> Went out of Michigan got my 6 then fished a marina for awhile and got a mess of crappie


Is the limit 6 in Michigan this time of yr??


----------



## kraftmatic (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Found some today. Had to work to find em but found 2 little holes holding some nice ones. Tubes under a bobber worked great


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Found some today. Had to work to find em but found 2 little holes holding some nice ones. Tubes under a bobber worked great


Sweet! Nice mess of fish..


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Found some today. Had to work to find em but found 2 little holes holding some nice ones. Tubes under a bobber worked great


Great job guys! Will hopefully make a trip next week!


----------



## Just One More (Oct 6, 2009)

Crappie fishing was a bust, but caught some nice bass and a couple bonus smallmouth out of the harbors. West harbor 56 and portage river was anywhere from 54 to 59. Good luck to everyone


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Harvey-how big we're those 2 crappie in the first pic? Look like every bit of 15"? Fish Ohio's? Nice catch.


----------



## mike ahlers (Mar 5, 2016)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Found some today. Had to work to find em but found 2 little holes holding some nice ones. Tubes under a bobber worked great


Some nice fish guys.looks like it may be starting. were heading up for the weekends of may 6th 7th and 8th. and13th 14th. hope it picks up more by then. hope to see more post from u, thanks a bunch


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Hookset those are some nice fish! You have a slip there? If so we'll have to catch up some time.


----------



## Buckeye John (Nov 23, 2010)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Found some today. Had to work to find em but found 2 little holes holding some nice ones. Tubes under a bobber worked great


----------



## Buckeye John (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Been watching to see if they had moved in yet. We have a 2 1/2 drive to get there.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Kenlow1 said:


> Harvey-how big we're those 2 crappie in the first pic? Look like every bit of 15"? Fish Ohio's? Nice catch.


Right around 14 inches. Heck that gill he's holding was almost 10 inches


----------



## ndcocherl (Mar 12, 2009)

We're these in a marina?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

They're starting to heat up


----------



## mluke (Jun 6, 2009)

heatemup said:


> What kind bait do you guys use to crappie fish?


shiners....we catch em down here in Nugents off my docks..kinda fun and my neighbor loves em ...How ya doin buddy?


----------



## mluke (Jun 6, 2009)

I got into it by using my left over minnows after Walleye drifting when we get home ..sometimes jig with minnow or hook w minnow under bobber


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

The wife and I fished Nugent's yesterday. Caught 8 crappie 2 @ 12" the rest between 9-10". Not bad for 2 hours of fishing in an isolated area.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

fishcoffin said:


> The wife and I fis Nugent's yesterday. Caught 8 crappie 2 @ 12" the rest between 9-10". Not bad for 2 hours of fishing in an isolated area.


Where the heck did that month go.......after my original post and a pretty decent effort way back in early April, life happened, and I have missed way too many weeks at my marina. Has anyone tried this last week/weekend.? I expect the NE blow and cooler temps have kept the slabs deep and sluggish but it has to be about spawn time. I hope to give them a run this week if the sun comes out, any updates would be appreciated, AH2


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

Went back to nugents today for a few hours....Ended up catching 5 crappie nothing over 10". All caught on minnow under a bobber.


----------



## Walleyeguy46 (Jul 10, 2015)

East Harbor crappies. Pretty good this weekend.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I went out Sunday, 5/1. Nothing but a few very lost and confused sheephead. I've never pulled sheep from a marina on a bobber. But, staying true to my roots, if there's sheep around, I'll find the damn thing lol. Water temp was 54.9 fluctuating to 55. Right at the right temp.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

We did ok Saturday before the rain. Bite was a lot slower but when we did catch one it was usually a good sized one. Brought home around 20 big crappie with 10 going 12-14inches. All caught on tubes under a bobber about 2ft


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice looking haul. Were still getting them spawning down here at buckeye. The best is yet to come up there.

Hookset,have u guys tried shad bodies up there. They have pretty much replaced tube baits for us. And the off brands are just as good as the name brands.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I have some shad body baits. Are talking like the sassy shad type? Maybe 1.5 inches long


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.bobbygarlandcrappie.com/products.php
Heres a link to the bobby garlands.
We love to dip docks for crappie here at buckeye an ocasinaly at indian.at buckeye you can find them on certain docks year around. 3/4 years ago when i really started getting into dipping jigs for crappie are go to baits were ratsos and screw grubs. So we started experimenting with different straight tailed baits. My two favorite now are any shad type body with chartruese in it(favorite go-to is electric chicken) an bobby garland sent wigglers. Rigged on a 1/32 round head jig w/o a collar, under a small pegged float. 
I ocasionlly use the strike king jokers and crappie thunder as well....
Love this thread,wish i could get up there!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Heres my "dipping box"...


----------

